# EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Juli 2014)

*EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

*EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen** auf 2015*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das scheinbar Unvorstellbare ist passiert: Vermutlich hat der eine Mitarbeiter mit Anstand beim Third Party Riesen Electronic Arts das vernichtende Feedback der Community tatsächlich ernst genommen und bei der Führungsspitze von Visceral/Dice/EA derart Alarm geschlagen, dass diese sich dazu veranlasst sah EAs jährlichen Beitrag für den Shooter-Herbst 2014 auf das kommende Jahr zu verschieben. Wer sich jetzt ebenso verwundert die Augen reibt beim Lesen wie der Autor, dem sei an dieser Stelle nochmal gesagt: Es stimmt tatsächlich, EA verschiebt ein Spiel - aus Qualitätssicherungsgründen. 

In der dazu von Dice' Chef Karl Magnus Troedsson verfassten Stellungnahme (siehe Quelle unten) werden die Kernpunkte, die für eine Verschiebung sprachen, genannt, welche im Wesentlichen Stabilitätsgründe und mehr Innovation beim Mehr- und Einzelspieler seien sollen - was immer das auch heissen mag. Daraus lässt sich folgern, dass das Feedback der Beta-Tester und der Battlefield-Communty (gerade auch im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der vor nicht mal einem Jahr erschienene vierte Hauptteil der Serie ein technisches und spielerisches Wrack war und in Teilen weiterhin ist und Hardline nurmehr als Mod für BF4 verspottet wird) derart vernichtend gewesen sein muss, dass der Publisher schwere Absatzprobleme zu befürchten schien, daher nun die scheinbare Notbremse die in mehr Features und Polishing münden soll. 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass Fans der Reihe ein weiteres Desaster ala Battlefield 4 erspart bleibt und die von Visceral/Dice versprochene Innovation durch die Mehrarbeit auch wirklich zum Tragen kommt und mit Hardline nicht ein weiterer Tiefpunkt der Serie ins Haus steht. Der für EA-Verhältnisse ungewöhnliche Schritt lässt einen vorsichtig optimistisch zurück, weil damit hoffenlich nicht erneut eine frühe Alpha-Build zum Vollpreis in den Läden landet. 

Quelle: battlefield.com


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Das ist ein schönes Novum und lässt hoffen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Ne gute Reaktion von EA/DICE.

Zumindest wird es keine Sh*tstrom geben.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (22. Juli 2014)

Das Unglaubliche ist wahr geworden   Na hoffentlich fruchtet das Umdenken...

@ specnaz: Anstand ist schon richtig! Der Mitarbeiter der diese Entscheidung getroffen hat ist "anständig"


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Interessant, hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich hätte mir das Spiel sowieso nicht geholt, da gibt es im Herbst soviele gute Titel, da fällt Battlefield:Hardline glatt durch.

Anfang 2015 ist auch besetzt, da erscheint nämlich The Witcher 3 und Batman:Arkham Night.

Ich bin gespannt was sie alles ändern wollen.


----------



## Ion (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Das kam unerwartet 
Nun, EA wird genug Gründe dafür gefunden haben. Hoffentlich nutzen sie die Zeit und machen aus dem "Teil" etwas was den Namen Battlefield verdient hat.


----------



## Sporqist (22. Juli 2014)

Seit wann macht EA denn sowas? O.o

Im gegensatz zu BF4 (Im Anfangsstadium) fand ich die Hardline Beta schon fast verkaufswürdig 

Die Waffen lassen sich gut spielen und insgesamt hatte zumindest ich echt Spaß am Spiel 

Mir is allerdings aufgefallen, dass es immernoch keine Echtzeit reflektionen gibt und z.B. Pfützen an Schrägen stehen, als währe alles gerade  Das konnte man sogar bei einem der 3 Bilder vom Ladescreen sehen 

Ich werds mir wohl vorbestellen


----------



## Andrej (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?
Dass kann doch nicht sein?Die Geldgeier von EA verschieben ein Spiel nur weil die Qualität nicht stimmt - dass ist UNGLAUBLICH.
Naja,ich werde mir das Spiel so oder so nicht kaufen.Denn für mich ist BF tot.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Juli 2014)

Hätten sie es mal bei BF4 auch so gemacht...


----------



## nudelhaus (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

welche qualität?

ist gar nicht ea´s art.


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Träume ich oder haben wir 1 April? Noch nie hat die Geldgeilheit von EA versagt und die Hirnzellen zum sieg gebracht. Irgendetwas stimmt nicht. Wird aber wohl das erste und letzte mal bleiben, falls es stimmen sollte.
Werde es mir trotzdem nicht holen. Eine überraschende Nachricht in einer Stadt aus Fails wird Ea nicht zu einem besseren Ruf verhelfen.Was wird jetzt passieren? 10 DLCs mehr werden erstellt.



dsdenni schrieb:


> Hätten sie es mal bei BF4 auch so gemacht...


 
Würden sie nicht jedes Jahr einen halben Einheitsbrei zum gleichen Servieren und mal 3 Jahre auslassen wäre es nicht zu so einem Desaster mit BF4 gekommen.


----------



## CSOger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Aus Qualitätsgründen...
Naja...
Mich würden mal die Vorbestellerzahlen im Vergleich mit BF3/4 interessieren.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Ich glaube nicht das hardline irgendwelche quali probs hat. Ich denke eher das es dem bf4 geschuldet ist. So lange das nicht ganz rund läuft brauchen die kein Nachfolger o.ä. nach schieben. ich glaube so langsam scheint es bei den verantwortlichen klick gemacht zu haben, wen wunderts bei dem feedback mal milde ausgedrückt. Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## telmi (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

ja wow, eigentlich ist das spiel bestimmt fertig, die machen jetzt einfach ein jahr pause und releasen das game dann genauso wie sie es jetzt released hätten  wette ich mit euch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Ich musste eben so lachen als ich die Überschrift gesehen habe 

EA hat Angst vor einem Flopp das alles, das hat aber nicht mit Qualität zu tun, alles nur ein Vorwand um davon abzulenken, das sie selber ******* gebaut/bauen.
Große Kino EA, sterbt je früher um so besser dann haben wirklich ambitionierte Studios auch einen Chance "gute" Games zu machen, anstatt von euch geschlossen zu werden !


----------



## Eins33Sieben (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Finde ich gut. 
Ich finde das ganze Setting sehr unrealistisch. (Eine ganze Stadt wird zerstört wegen einem Banküberfall ?!) 
So bleibt Battlefield 4 länger aktuell


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Ich kann nur dass Visceral Games gute neue Gameplayelemente einbaut, ich würde mir sowieso mehr das Gunplay von Battlefield 3 wünschen als das extrem schwammige Gunplay von Battlefield 4, Hardline ähnelt eher zweiterem, leider.

Frage mich dann was EA mit Battlefront macht, das Spiel sollte ja bekanntlich Sommer 2015 erscheinen, vermutlich Herbst/Winter 2015, ob sie dann wirklich 2 große Shooter in einem Jahr veröffentlichen oder Battlefront gleich mitverschieben?
Wird ein interessantes Jahr werden.


----------



## Deathranger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

geil dann werde ich mir es auch holen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



Deathranger schrieb:


> geil dann werde ich mir es auch holen



An deiner Stelle würde ich mir das 1000x überlegen und es dann nicht machen.


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Ein Novum? Bla bla bla ...
Ein Novum wäre, wenn man über solch eine Schei** gar nichts mehr berichtet bzw. nur als Randnotiz aufführt.
Für mich ist das Thema Battlefield durch. Offene Beta, Demo, geht auf´s Haus? Interessiert mich nicht!
Sollte die Community in zwei Jahren das Spiel unerwartet zum Himmel loben, werde ich mich frühestens mit dem Thema befassen.


----------



## Atothedrian (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Wenn selbst EA merkt das da was schief läuft muss das Spiel echt große Grütze sein


----------



## goern (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ne gute Reaktion von EA/DICE.
> 
> Zumindest wird es keine Sh*tstrom geben.




Glaub mir den wird es so oder so geben. Ist immerhin EA und da macht es doch am meisten Spaß irgendwelche Beleidigungen loszuwerden


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Eigentlich ist es schon "bemerkenswert" das man ein BF auch mal richtig verschiebt.
Andererseits liest man aber fast durchweg schlechte Kritiken an Hardline, das dieser Schritt "eigentlich" logisch erscheint.
Und wenn 80%-90% kein gutes Wort über Hardline verrichten, kann das auch nicht bei EA vorbei gehen.


----------



## shadie (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Aber mal eien Frage.

Große Unterschiede zu BF4 gibts da doch gar nicht oder irre ich mich da?
Ok neue Maps neue Modi aber von der Engine her bleibts doch das selbe ?

Warum verschiebt man jetzt Hardline und BF4 ging glatt durch mit Bugs ohne Ende.

naja ein gutes Zeichen ist es ja, muss man gestehen.
Eventuell gibts ja dieses Mal nicht so ein Bugfest wie letztes Mal.


----------



## Marule (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Der Releasezeitpunkt wäre auch übelst gewesen, da im Oktober extrem viele gute Spiele erscheinen werden.


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

endlich mal eine gute und vernünftige Entscheidung von EA


----------



## >M.Pain (23. Juli 2014)

Für mich ist BF4 vorübergehend das letzte BF. Im allgemeinen gefallen mir die Settings nicht mehr, egal ob BF oder COD einfach nur noch langweilig. Entweder Szenarios in der Gegenwart oder zuviel Zukunft. Wenn wieder ein WW2 COD oder BF zu haben ist bin ich dabei.

Die können Hardline auch um 2 Jahre verschieben, das Setting wirkt auf mich einfallslos und langweilig. Da spiel ich lieber CSS.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, muss ich zugeben.

Aber ich finde es gut, da steigt die Anspannung ('Anspannung') an


----------



## LastChaosTyp (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Ist ja endlich mal ein Schrit in die richtige Richtung! 

Trotzdem bleibt das Game Müll


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Dragon Age Inquisition wurde auch von 10. Oktober auf den 21. November verschoben. 
Mass Effect 3 wurde von Herbst 2011 auf Q1 2012 verschoben.
Titanfall Xbox 360 Version wurde verschoben. 
Crysis 2 wurde von Dezember 2010 auf ende März 2011 verschoben.

gibt bestimmt noch mehr.

Was soll daran jetzt so ungewöhnlich sein.  Hauptsache einfach mal pauschal EA haten. Kommt mal klar.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Weil man sowohl BF3 als auch BF4 trotz massiver Probleme in der jeweiligen "Beta"-Phase (bzw. der erweiterten Demo, mehr war es ja nicht) krampfhaft im Herbst rausgehauen hat. Sollte Hardline mal eine "echte" Beta bekommen haben (die mMn aufgezeigt hat, was das Spiel für ein verbuggter BF4-Ableger ist, es wirkte eher wie ein DLC) und jetzt noch massiv umgekrempelt werden, wäre das in jedem Falle lobenswert (auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass man die grundlegenden Fehler im Spiel noch entscheidend korrigieren könnte).


----------



## tandel (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Für mich ist BF4 vorübergehend das letzte BF. Im allgemeinen gefallen mir die Settings nicht mehr, egal ob BF oder COD einfach nur noch langweilig. Entweder Szenarios in der Gegenwart oder zuviel Zukunft. Wenn wieder ein WW2 COD oder BF zu haben ist bin ich dabei.
> 
> Die können Hardline auch um 2 Jahre verschieben, das Setting wirkt auf mich einfallslos und langweilig. Da spiel ich lieber CSS.




Ein WW2 Setting auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik wäre in der Tat sehr schön. BF1942 ist nun mal schon 12 Jahre alt.
Aber irgendwie scheint da die jüngere Generation den Draht hierzu verloren zu haben und die Feindbilder sind eben heute auch ganz andere.


----------



## >M.Pain (23. Juli 2014)

tandel schrieb:


> Ein WW2 Setting auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik wäre in der Tat sehr schön. BF1942 ist nun mal schon 12 Jahre alt.
> Aber irgendwie scheint da die jüngere Generation den Draht hierzu verloren zu haben und die Feindbilder sind eben heute auch ganz andere.



Du hast Recht und das ist traurig. Solch ein Setting wirft eben nicht genug Profit ab, deshalb gibts in diese Richtung zurzeit nichts schlaues auf dem Markt.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Naja, BF hat mich eh noch nie interessiert, aber falls das wahr ist und EA endlich mal halbwegs zur Besinnung gekommen ist wäre dies ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Früher, ganz früher, hat EA ja auch gute Spiele gemacht, Road Rash zb oder die ersten NfS Teile. Schade, dass es mittlerweile so ist, dass es nur noch darum geht ein Spiel rauszuhauen, egal wie unfertig oder verbuggt es ist. Vielleicht hat man ja aus der jüngsten Vergangenheit was gelernt, glaub zwar nicht so recht dran, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze Setting sehr unrealistisch.


 
Als wenn BF jemals für Realismus stand.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Da hat Visceral mehr Eier in der Hose, EA zu sagen, dass das Spiel noch Zeit braucht 
DICE ist eine Schrottfirma die das Spiel rausschießt, egal mit wievielen Bugs (BF3/4).

So lobe ich mir das. DICE kann man einstampfen.



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze Setting sehr unrealistisch. (Eine ganze Stadt wird zerstört wegen einem Banküberfall ?!)
> So bleibt Battlefield 4 länger aktuell


 Als wäre Battlefield (4) realistisch. Wer (halbwegs) realistische Spiele sucht ist bei Battlefield eindeutig verkehrt.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Was in dieser KonsolenGen auffällt sind die zahlreichen Verschiebungen von großen,namenhaften Titeln 

An sich ist mir die Battlefield Reihe egal,aber zb weitere Titel wie das neue Star Wars werden wohl erst 2016 rauskommen
Aber ist ja auch gut so,hauptsache die Spiele werden vernünftig releast


----------



## InGoodFaith (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

*Verschwörungsmodus/an*
Vielleicht wurde das ja bewusst gemacht, um 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen:
Die Spieler denken nun, dass EA wirklich das beste will und in Wirklichkeit können sie jetzt schon mal alle DLCs fertig machen! 
"Verschwörungsmodus/aus"


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



tandel schrieb:


> Ein WW2 Setting auf dem aktuellen Stand der  Technik wäre in der Tat sehr schön. BF1942 ist nun mal schon 12 Jahre  alt.
> Aber irgendwie scheint da die jüngere Generation den Draht  hierzu verloren zu haben und die Feindbilder sind eben heute auch ganz  andere.


 


>M.Pain schrieb:


> Du hast Recht und das ist traurig. Solch ein Setting wirft eben nicht genug Profit ab, deshalb gibts in diese Richtung zurzeit nichts schlaues auf dem Markt.


 
schaut mal über den tellerrand hinweg. ihr mögt kein sci-fi setting? schön für euch. es gibt aber eben auch leute, die haben andere geschmäcker. früher gabs so geile und viele sci-fi games, die letzten jahre war das genre einfach nur tot. der einzige, der das fähnchen einigermaßen hochgehalten hat war egosoft mit der X serie. bis auf den neusten teil war das zum glück auch absolut cool und das, was sich viele so wünschten. an star citicen sieht man mMn auch ganz gut, wie die einstellung der publisher immernoch zu dem thema ist: nö. wenn die kunden das genre nich vorfinanzieren, passiert da immernoch nix. einfach mies sowas -.- und da wird sich jetz aufgeregt, weils mal ne kleinere ww2 flaute gibt? vorallem gibts die flaute ja auch nur, weil es soviel ww2 geschiss gab, das selbst die ww2 anhänger mal was anderes wollten  aber kommt mal nen jahr lang nix in der richtung, wird wieder geschrien xD

ich kann dieses ganze realismus gerödel aufn tot nich ab. im sci-fi genre steckt soviel potential einfach coole und fantasiereiche features einzubauen, die in einem "realitäts shooter" bspw nie möglich wäre. weil die ganzen leutz würden gleich wieder rumgröhlen "äy alta, sowas geht doch voll garnich!" - völlig egal, ob das feature spaß macht und zum gameplay passt.


k, genug offtopic. aber bei solchen komentaren platzt mir einfach was ><


----------



## Medcha (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

@Freakless08
"Wer (halbwegs) realistische Spiele sucht ist bei Battlefield *Computerspielen *eindeutig verkehrt."


----------



## Deathranger (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir das 1000x überlegen und es dann nicht machen.


 wieso?^^ na ok stimmt hast recht, Worden ja damals bei bf3 zurück gesetzt von rank 60, alle waffen frei, auf rank 1-.- das dann auch wieder wahr.. naja cs:GO ist für ab und an eh geiler, oder halt ne runde wot... 
WoW ist mitlerweile richtg so richtig langweilig, mein main wl ist fast bis gear, und 14/14 hc down von daher ka... twinks jucken mich diese addon nicht so richtig,
könnte ja beta, spielen, aber nee... aber egal mom ist eh sommer, da bin ich eh viel mehr unterwegs


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Da hat Visceral mehr Eier in der Hose, EA zu sagen, dass das Spiel noch Zeit braucht
> DICE ist eine Schrottfirma die das Spiel rausschießt, egal mit wievielen Bugs (BF3/4).
> 
> So lobe ich mir das. DICE kann man einstampfen.


Du weißt also wie es intern gelaufen ist und läuft.Wie wärs wenn man schon keine Ahnung (solltest du bei EA arbeiten lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren Belehren) hat das ganze wenigstens im Konjunktiv schreibt.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Vielleicht überrascht uns EA und Hardline kommt einfach als Battlefield 4 Premium DLC, wer weiß.


----------



## Möxe (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Das war ja richtig nötig einen neuen Battlefield Ableger anzukündigen und dann im Nachhinein sich wieder zurückzuziehen. Im Ernst das zeigt wieder wie lächerlich das Ganze abläuft.


----------



## Gwiel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

lieber zurückziehen als sich ne zweite pleite in folge einzuhandeln...das erste positive das ich seit laaaangem von EA gehört habe


----------



## Rikko_V2 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Wenns um Qualität geht, dürfte niemals ein Nachfolger erscheinen.
Ausser zu Bad Company


----------



## Fossi777 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



Andrej schrieb:


> WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?
> Dass kann doch nicht sein?Die Geldgeier von EA verschieben ein Spiel nur weil die Qualität nicht stimmt - dass ist UNGLAUBLICH.
> Naja,ich werde mir das Spiel so oder so nicht kaufen.Denn für mich ist BF tot.


 
Das hat wohl eher taktische Gründe, der Zeitpunkt für ein Release hätte nicht schlechter sein können. 
Die Verkaufzahlen nach dem Bf4 Desaster wären derart schlecht gewesen, dass sie wohl lieber noch ein bischen warten bis Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Ich finds Geil!!! 

@ all haters: Hass ist auch ein Zeichen von Anerkennung!

Aber ein WW2 Shooter mit der Technik von heute würde mich auch sehr reizen, ich hab vor einer weile sogar mal wieder COD 2 installiert, weil ich mal wieder Bock auf WW2 hatte.

MfG


----------



## Shona (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das scheinbar Unvorstellbare ist passiert: Vermutlich hat der eine Mitarbeiter mit Anstand beim Third Party Riesen Electronic Arts das vernichtende Feedback der Community tatsächlich ernst genommen und bei der Führungsspitze von Visceral/Dice/EA derart Alarm geschlagen, dass diese sich dazu veranlasst sah EAs jährlichen Beitrag für den Shooter-Herbst 2014 auf das kommende Jahr zu verschieben. Wer sich jetzt ebenso verwundert die Augen reibt beim Lesen wie der Autor, dem sei an dieser Stelle nochmal gesagt: Es stimmt tatsächlich, EA verschiebt ein Spiel - aus Qualitätssicherungsgründen.
> 
> In der dazu von Dice' Chef Karl Magnus Troedsson verfassten Stellungnahme (siehe Quelle unten) werden die Kernpunkte, die für eine Verschiebung sprachen, genannt, welche im Wesentlichen Stabilitätsgründe und mehr Innovation beim Mehr- und Einzelspieler seien sollen - was immer das auch heissen mag. Daraus lässt sich folgern, dass das Feedback der Beta-Tester und der Battlefield-Communty (gerade auch im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der vor nicht mal einem Jahr erschienene vierte Hauptteil der Serie ein technisches und spielerisches Wrack war und in Teilen weiterhin ist und Hardline nurmehr als Mod für BF4 verspottet wird) derart vernichtend gewesen sein muss, dass der Publisher schwere Absatzprobleme zu befürchten schien, daher nun die scheinbare Notbremse die in mehr Features und Polishing münden soll.
> 
> Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass Fans der Reihe ein weiteres Desaster ala Battlefield 4 erspart bleibt und die von Visceral/Dice versprochene Innovation durch die Mehrarbeit auch wirklich zum Tragen kommt und mit Hardline nicht ein weiterer Tiefpunkt der Serie ins Haus steht. Der für EA-Verhältnisse ungewöhnliche Schritt lässt einen vorsichtig optimistisch zurück, weil damit hoffenlich nicht erneut eine frühe Alpha-Build zum Vollpreis in den Läden landet.


 Danke für diese herrliche News 

Zum Thema ansich kann ich nur sagen gute Entscheidung den hardline hat nicht nur die Probleme die da genannt wurden sondern das Spiel hat zuwenig SWAT und zuviel Battlefield!
Ein verdammter Racketenwerfen hat da drin nichts zu suchen und ich hoffe doch sehr das sie das noch einsehen den das hat einigen Sauer aufgestossen...


----------



## Killergollum89 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Na hoffentlich zeigt das wirklich Wirkung in der Qualität. In der Beta sieht es ja schon mal ganz gut aus, bis auf die explodierenden Bikes vllt. ^^


----------



## D00msday (2. August 2014)

*AW: EA verschiebt Battlefield: Hardline aus Qualitätsgründen auf 2015*

Es ist doch schön, wenn ein Spiel wegen Qualitätsmangel verschoben wird. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist EA doch gerade deshalb vor nicht all zu langer Zeit auf die Schnauze gefallen: weil sie Spiele zu früh auf den Markt schmissen. Die Käufer haben sogar gewollt, dass sie lieber ein fertiges Spiel auf den Markt werfen, als ein unfertiges. Ich hoffe es gibt jetzt keinen Aufschrei, dass die Käufer diese Entscheidung wieder bemängeln


----------

